# John Deere tractor PTO question



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

I have a 4310 John Deere tractor with 27 hp out the PTO. I found a frontier snow blower that minimum pto hp is 34. Can I use this blower and take it easy meaning not push it really hard into piles? 

How strict are they on the hp rating? Just wondering if its like the plow to truck rating. such as putting a 900 plow on a truck rated for 800 pounds.


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

anyone ? or anyone know a tractor site that I could go ask on?


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Try www.tractorbynet.com


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

it will work. the width of the blower is the important equation here I think. if the blower is 8' wide, it will not work well on that small tractor. typically (up here anyway) for a small tractor like that the blower will be about 5' wide. the size of the augers is also important, bigger augers mean more snow packed into the impeller meaning more hp needed to throw it out effectively.

this might be helpful: http://www.deere.com/en_US/ag/media/pdf/frontier/snow_removal/DSFE41080_Snowblwr_3pt.pdf


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow (Jan 12, 2011)

Should be no problem as long a use feed the snow into the blower according to accumulation and if its wet. We just take a narrower width. And if its hydrostatic, we take the full width and give it less pedal,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Send it Airmail , thats what I say


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

www.deeretalk.com

www.tractorbynet.com

www.mytractorforum.com



cj7plowing;1247132 said:


> anyone ? or anyone know a tractor site that I could go ask on?


----------

